# 4pin PWM to 3pin fan adapter



## atthedouble2

Hi people,

I need a cable that's 4-pin male on one end and 3-pin female on the other so that I can attach my PWM CPU fan to my fan controller... I need one like this....

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=451&products_id=25356

except I'm in the UK so I cant buy it from a US site!

Anyone know of where I could find one?

I've looked everywhere. (well, not everywhere otherwise I would have found it!)

Thanks for any help


----------



## Matthew1990

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-Pin-Motherb...uting_CablesConnectors_RL?hash=item3efb60c160


----------



## StrangleHold

You talking about hooking a 3 pin CPU fan to a 4 pin motherboard CPU fan connector? If so using a 4 pin adaptor is a waste of time. The CPU only has 3 wires regardless if you use a 4 pin adaptor or not. Motherboards 4 pin CPU headers are keyed so you can plug the 3 pin into it.


----------



## atthedouble2

StrangleHold said:


> You talking about hooking a 3 pin CPU fan to a 4 pin motherboard CPU fan connector? If so using a 4 pin adaptor is a waste of time. The CPU only has 3 wires regardless if you use a 4 pin adaptor or not. Motherboards 4 pin CPU headers are keyed so you can plug the 3 pin into it.



No. The CPU fan has 4wires (so it's pwm), but the connection on my fan controller is only 3 pin. So I need an adapter for it.


----------



## atthedouble2

Matthew1990 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-Pin-Motherb...uting_CablesConnectors_RL?hash=item3efb60c160



That's not the right thing mate, thanks though.


----------



## Matthew1990

atthedouble2 said:


> That's not the right thing mate, thanks though.



Why is that? I think it would work.


----------



## StrangleHold

Matthew1990 said:


> Why is that? I think it would work.


 
It has a molex on it. He needs a 4 pin PWM  to 3 pin adaptor.


----------



## Matthew1990

I thought 4 pin was molex, nevermind.


----------



## atthedouble2

Matthew1990 said:


> I thought 4 pin was molex, nevermind.



no it's not, thank for your help though


----------



## StrangleHold

This is what he needs.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8..._12_-_Sleeved_Black_CB-PWM-3F.html?tl=g47c251


----------



## atthedouble2

StrangleHold said:


> This is what he needs.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8..._12_-_Sleeved_Black_CB-PWM-3F.html?tl=g47c251



Ahh! brilliant mate! thanks, have been looking for one that ships to the UK for ages. 

Thanks


----------



## atthedouble2

AH no! I cant use that site! the shipping is like $15! for just a cable! omg!


----------



## spynoodle

atthedouble2 said:


> AH no! I cant use that site! the shipping is like $15! for just a cable! omg!


The molex one listed earlier would still work for you though, right? It's not like you don't have an extra molex connector open. Unless, though, you want to control fan speed, in which case you would need the other kind of adapter.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

spynoodle said:


> The molex one listed earlier would still work for you though, right? It's not like you don't have an extra molex connector open. Unless, though, you want to control fan speed, in which case you would need the other kind of adapter.



No, he doesn't want to _power_ the fan. He wants to hook it up to his fan controller that only accepts 3-pin plugs.


----------



## spynoodle

Stoic Sentinel said:


> No, he doesn't want to _power_ the fan. He wants to hook it up to his fan controller that only accepts 3-pin plugs.


Oh, I see now. Just try to do some searches on ebay. You'll find something eventually.


----------



## Aastii

It isn't exactly what you asked for, but does the job fine:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Akas...nnectoer-for-RPM-feedback-for-the-motherboard

You plug it into a molex adapter from the power supply, plug one into your motherboard (the only female one ) for fan control and then you have 3 of the 4 pin connectors that you need, so enough to plug into your motherboard and keep a spare if you have to unplug a currently being used fan.

Scan are in UK too, so shipping should be cheap (they send by courier though, so don't quote me). If you are in north west UK, they are based in Bolton, so you may find it cheaper to go pick it up yourself (on the retail park opposite Reebok Stadium)


----------

